# Remongton Model 710



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

I like the Remington 710 rifle because of it's low price and it comes with a decent scope. I have heard that this gun feels very ....crappy, but I have never held it my self. Anybody know anything or have this gun????
-thanks


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hands on, a 710 feels quite different then a 700 or a model 7. But for the price, they are a good performing rifle and will suit the entry level shooter, or those with a limited buget very well. One gunwriter said they remind him of the old 788, which was called "cheap" during it's production run, but is a highly sought after rifle now. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Picked one up at the gun shop, I liked the fact it had some weight to it but other than that I did not like it. Does not make it a bad rifle thought.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Keith did you ever buy one of these 710's?

Does anyone else have one of these?

I was thinking for $300 this would be a good gun for the week that I deer hunt.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Man it's one gross looking gun. But that doesn't matter as long as it does what it's supposed to do. I almost bought one at one point.[/quote]


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msnusers.com/3av027tcdm8rkh31758na3ep25/Documents/Pictures/000_0557.jpg
Now that's a Bull Caribou I shot a couple of weeks ago with my 710 (300 Win mag). Any questions?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

There, if you couldn't see the first one.
I also shot a caribou at 457 yards last Aug and a Moose last Sept. The only thing not factory on this gun is the sling.
All kills were made with fatory ammo as well.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Killer, check this out and try to post your photo's again. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php I'd really like to see them! Burl


----------



## smike (Sep 12, 2005)

In regards to the rem/710 just bought one a couple of months ago in a 7mm rem meg , I am very happy with it,alot of the opinions i read people were pushing the savage package saying it was a better deal.I would tend to disagree a friend of mine purchased the savage and brought it over ,I didn't care for the feel of it ,it didn,t feel as solid as the rem/710 in my opinion.Other complaints on the 710 were the bolt mine was sticky for the first 5 shots or so but very smooth now.I say its a good deal for its price and i am not at all disapointed in it even after seeing the savage package


----------



## DJ in OH (Oct 25, 2005)

I have the 710 in .300 Win Mag and have been happy with it. I don't claim to be a really good shot so I won't tell you what kind of accuracy I get. It shoots just as well as the hand built .308 I inherited from my dad though, in my hands anyway. I do feel like the the trigger has too much weight and travel to it. I plan on adjusting that though. From what I have heard, that is not unique to the 710 though. The 700 has the same problem these days because of fear of lawsuits. I was pleasantly surprised at the kick. Being a light gun, I expected worse. It's really quite reasonable. I got mine on sale for about $279 plus tax. You can't beat that for what you get in my opinion.


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

what about the weatherby combos, anyone shoot them?


----------



## DJ in OH (Oct 25, 2005)

I adjusted my trigger last night on my 710 and it seems to be much better now. I will have to shoot it to say for sure though.

I have a problem though that I hope someone can help me with. I was putting the stock back on the gun and the allen screw that is supposed to go in right by the magazine won't screw in for some reason. The other 2 allen screws went in just fine but this one won't seem to catch on anything. Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## tmentz (Nov 3, 2005)

*i own a rem 710 good gun it has asmooth action*


----------



## tmentz (Nov 3, 2005)

[/b]the rem 710 is an amazing gun i own one it doesnt feel crappy it just feels different but it is for a good thing because u can hold it much steader
hope this helps tmentz 15 :******:


----------

